# KWIK STIK Glue Bottle



## RED Matthews (Aug 16, 2012)

This is to get some help with more information on a small glue bottle I have had for a long time.  This bottle is about 2-15/16 ' high and the base diameter is about 1-3/8â€ in diameter.  The body of the bottle tapers up to the shoulder under a metal cap that has a large flat thumb tab handle.  The center top has a raised cone with a push button for the release of the desired amount of glue.  

 The bottom glass is embossed with  â€œ/  KWIK STIK  â€ and  â€œ/  PATENT  â€ around a center clearance cone, which could have been for stacking them in a box container.
 The top has emb. around the cone with  â€œ/  KWIK STIK  â€ and â€œ/  PAT. DEC.21,.15  JUL.15, 19 â€. 
 There is a line from one side of the bottom cone to the other that can be felt with a sharp point but it doesn't seem to be a crack with depth.  

 I am just curious â€“ about the common use and also how to get the top off the bottle.  There are two pressed in zones of line that must have to fall between two shaped openings, in a ring of glass around the finish.   

 I will appreciate any information.  RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2012)

Like this one Red?





FROM


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 16, 2012)

Exactly  - I knew you would be the one to respond.  Thanks,  RED M.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks like a double lug screw on top. Maybe warm water will break it free but it may need acetone or something a little more aggressive than water. I'm lot sure but some experimenting sounds needed.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, Eric,

 I dug one of those many moons ago. It's kinda sick & crusty, I believe. I was taken by the large "tongue" on the cap. Mine is / was not identifiable by me, at the time, stuck in the 'what the heck is this' drawer, and promptly forgotten. Where the heck is that?

 Thanks for the walk down recovered memory lane. [8D]

 The "Kwik Stick" name was recently trademarked (again?) by these guys:

 "On Monday, November 15, 2010, a U.S. federal trademark registration was filed for KWIK-STIK by MicroBioLogics, Inc, St. Cloud, MN 56301. The USPTO has given the KWIK-STIK trademark serial number of 85176756. The current federal status of this trademark filing is REGISTERED. The correspondent listed for KWIK-STIK is . The KWIK-STIK trademark is filed in the category of Pharmaceutical Products , Chemical Products . The description provided to the USPTO for KWIK-STIK is Preserved microorganism preparations for clinical or industrial laboratory quality control use. 
  Word Mark:  KWIK-STIK 
 Status/
 Status Date:  REGISTERED 
 7/19/2011 
 Serial Number:  85176756  
 Filing Date:  11/15/2010 
 Registration Number:  3996813  
 Registration Date:  7/19/2011 
 Goods and Services:  Preserved microorganism preparations for clinical or industrial laboratory quality control use 
 Mark Description:  NOT AVAILABLE 
 Type Of Mark:  TradeMark 
 Published For Opposition Date:  5/3/2011 
 Last Applicant/Owner:  MicroBioLogics, Inc
 St. Cloud, MN 56301"  From.

 I've no idea what "Preserved microorganism preparations" is, or means, but just the sound of it would have to bring a mile to Dr. Kilmer, I think...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 17, 2012)

I saw that and thought I could make a connection but wasn't sure so here was my guess. The binding glue or whatever they call it for the use with those microscope slide things.[8|][8|][8|]
 Hope that's not too technical.[]


----------

